# Strade Bianche 2018 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

The strades are not looking very bianche, rain and cold and mud. Should be epic.


----------



## rich p (3 Mar 2018)

Ooooooh, good!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

Looks mental from what I can see of it on twitter


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

That looks grim!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

That moto rider needs sacked


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

She's not happy!


View: https://twitter.com/Alpe__dHuez/status/969902960254881792


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/LiverpoolPlants/status/969904117937328129


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

I'm travelling home on a train at present and Eurosport player is not letting me login


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

I've got you covered 

Longo Borghini 40secs off leader but looking at bike, possible mechanical/ sticky gear?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

12km to go, 47sec lead for Van Der Breggen

*As I typed a motos are stuck!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

Surging motos who should still be on L plates seem to be pulling chase group back - at the very least greatly interfering


View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/969906102581284865


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

9km to go, Chase group at 1min4 to Longo Borghini and Niewadoma makes the catch


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/Alpe__dHuez/status/969907347442331648


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/latimeriidae/status/969908113053798401


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

Cheers netty


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

5.5km to go, 1min15 to chase group


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

Currently showing footage of the finish line, alpine skiing on the big screens


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

3.7km to go, gap up to 1min22


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Currently showing footage of the finish line, alpine skiing on the big screens


makes a change from the fecking tennis over-running...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

Anna Van Der Breggen wins


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

Kasia Niewadoma gaps Longo Borghini and takes second


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

just come home put telly on and tv guide isn't showing on eurosport, what time is mens race on eurosport , or eurosport player


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

There's non-live coverage on ES2 at the moment, with live coverage starting in a little while.

Couldn't find any coverage of the women's race, annoyingly. Sounded like a cracker, despite the idiots on motos. Anna Van Der Breggen is awesome.

What happened to Our Lizzie? Not even top 10. 
(Kicking myself - vacillated between the two Lizzies* for my third pick in the punditry and made the wrong choice, otherwise would have had a full house.)

*Elizabeth/Elisa, same difference


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> makes a change from the fecking tennis over-running...



Eurosport's over-running coverage is nothing if not seasonal.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> just come home put telly on and tv guide isn't showing on eurosport, what time is mens race on eurosport , or eurosport player


Now, 4.1km left


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2018)

Dang! Always one of the best looking races of the year and the shitty weather is just making this one even better.


----------



## Foghat (3 Mar 2018)

Anyone but Carl Sagan, hopefully.....


----------



## Foghat (3 Mar 2018)

Or any unrepentant convicted drugists


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2018)

Foghat said:


> Anyone but Carl Sagan, hopefully.....



Seems a bit unlikely that a dead cosmologist is going to win.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

Wout van Aert is looking very strong


----------



## Foghat (3 Mar 2018)

Why do people keep peddling the myth that the Mohorovičić discontinuity invented that descending technique?

I was doing it in the Alps in 1988, and I got it from watching Tour riders on tv in the mid-80s - can't remember who, possibly Frederic Vichot who was a great descender.

Not that I got on with that descending position - very unstable, especially on anything that wasn't dead smooth. And fraught with injury options..... so hardly ever bothered or felt sufficiently inclined.......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

Go Tiesj!!!


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Go Tiesj!!!



‘Mon Wout!


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

is he gonna join them or pass them


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

bennoots trying to go off on his own


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> bennoots trying to go off on his own


Trying? 

He's leaving them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

Yay!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Mar 2018)

Deserved win !


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

Great race, but what was I thinking in the other thread.

I couldn't pick a winner if my life depended on it.


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

I’m saying nothing about the punditry for fear of sounding smug.


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

Must say I’m pleasantly surprised to see Bardet up there - not the kind of race you nornally expect him to shine in.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

smutchin or smuggit


----------



## User169 (3 Mar 2018)

Great spectacle as always.

good on Ties, but nice to see a crosser come in 3rd


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> I’m saying nothing about the punditry for fear of sounding smug.


Aye, I noticed you sneaked Tiesj in there this morning. I had thought I was going to be the only person to pick him.


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

Van Aert really does look like the real deal. Very exciting prospect for the classics in coming years.


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

isn't he just


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Aye, I noticed you sneaked Tiesj in there this morning. I had thought I was going to be the only person to pick him.


Just checked and I didn't have him in punditry, I could have sworn I had. Oh well, will just have to be happy with his 18/1 bet win


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Aye, I noticed you sneaked Tiesj in there this morning. I had thought I was going to be the only person to pick him.



I didn’t notice anyone else had picked him already. Slightly deflates my smugness. Pah!

(ETA: of course, if you didn’t actually pick him, that’ll be why I didn’t notice it. An 18/1 bet is worth a feck of a lot more than winning the CC punditry, to be fair.)


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2018)

Women's highlights:

View: https://youtube.com/watch?v=nqrcieK4rdo


Men's:

View: https://youtube.com/watch?v=VqX1T4Mh3ec


----------



## Foghat (3 Mar 2018)

Watching the women's race on Eurosport catch-up, it's outrageous how much the dickhead moto camera bikes are towing some of the riders, and generally interfering with the race.

I thought the men's race was bad enough, spending far too long far too close to the riders and clearly facilitating the progress of some groups and riders, and frequently just getting in the way too, but this is ridiculous. Van der Breggen seemingly not amused - the motos seem to be hindering her (but probably helping her more elsewhere).

And unfortunately, the coverage appears to have missed most of the last few kilometres of the women's race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

Some amazing pics from today, this is my favourite so far:






He's been added to my list of riders to cheer


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Mar 2018)

Foghat said:


> Watching the womens' race on Eurosport catch-up, it's outrageous how much the dickhead moto camera bikes are towing some of the riders, and generally interfering with the race.
> 
> I thought the men's race was bad enough, spending far too long far too close to the riders and clearly facilitating the progress of some groups and riders, and frequently just getting in the way too, but this is ridiculous. Van der Breggen seemingly not amused - the motos seem to be hindering her (but probably helping her more elsewhere).
> 
> And unfortunately, the coverage appears to have missed most of the last few kilometres of the women's race.


The coverage and motos didn't do the race justice, neither did the skiing on the finish line monitors.

I make no secret of my preference for womens racing.. When it's shown properly it's simply superior imo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The coverage and motos didn't do the race justice, neither did the skiing on the finish line monitors.
> 
> I make no secret of my preference for womens racing.. When it's shown properly it's simply superior imo


I do like the women's events


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Van Aert really does look like the real deal. Very exciting prospect for the classics in coming years.



If he can hold his form, and that is asking a lot, a good outside bet for PR this year even. But yes, long term an exciting prospect


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Mar 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/WoutvanAert/status/969980033350631430?s=19

Rode a blinder to come third yesterday,didn't see this on TV !


----------

